# Inspection Cameras



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There have been some discussions regarding inspection cameras or scopes lately. As a disclaimer, many of you already know I work with Ridgid with field testing their equipment. I am not the only one on this site who does Ridgid field testing but I will let them do their own disclosure should they care to do so.

I had a project where I had to identify the type and manufacturer of potable water lines in thousands of homes. The first group of inspectors were inspecting 3-homes a day. They cut the drywall in various locations in the homes to photograph the water lines. There was a construction crew of 4-men who did all of the cuts and replaced the wall to original condition which required a visit the following day to paint. Someone mentioned on another thread that a wall patch is the same amount or work regardless of the size. That is not always a true statement.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

On some of the homes I was able to remove the trim ring at the laundry box and no drywall patch was needed. On this particular home I had to take a little extra piece of drywall out because the water risers were run horizontally and it made it a little harder to see the pipe at the slab level. Still the trim ring covered everything so no patch was needed.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

On other homes I had a contractor cut a small hole under the water heater stand. I only needed a 10mm hole but he wanted to use a drywall saw so I settled for a 1” X 1” hole. The patch involved almost nothing to repair and 90% of the stands were unpainted so did not need a return trip.

Where the other guys were doing 3-homes a day and used 4-men to do it we did 10-12 homes a day and we used 1-man. What took them 160 man-hours took us 12 man-hours.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, thats some pretty shotty work.... If I had an apprentice do that heater he would be doing it over. CSST with no drip leg and flex lines everywhere, thats ugly.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It looked like it was a DIY replacement since it's a Home Depot heater. The T&P drain line is illegal and I am not sure what is going on with the water heater drain line? As far as a drip-legs, they are not required in areas with dry-gas. We have not installed drip legs in over 35-years here.

Mark


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Drip legs aren't required here either. I still put them on. I don't think it really does anything. The only people who don't use em here are handy hacks. Different practices for different parts of the country I guess.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

sediment trap, gas not wet today.[nat, gas] need to clarify.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

To Utah, what's with the pvc line attached to the drain of W/H? That can't be code. Let me guess, it had a slight drip and someone rigged that up? Am I close?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Last year I talked the boss into springing for one of the Ridgid See-Snakes. Every day we seem to find another thing it's good for.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> To Utah, what's with the pvc line attached to the drain of W/H? That can't be code. Let me guess, it had a slight drip and someone rigged that up? Am I close?


You are right on. On this project I was representing the pipe manufacturer and was not allowed to talk to the owners. Well over half on the water heaters had been DIY replaced but all I could do was tell the owners representative their water heater was in a dangerous condition.

Mark


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We only use 18" gas flexes. If it's too short, change out nipples and fittings until it does.


----------

